# Mahindra 4025 problem



## dude (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a brand new Mahindra model 4025. after about 30 to 45 minutes the back lift quits working. any Ideas?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Try checking your hydraulic oil. Also, How many hours on this tractor, is it near the first 50 hr service? Bye


----------



## dude (Feb 4, 2012)

Hydraulic oil is good......less than 50 hours


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

One word for you aside from "Welcome" is "Warranty" If you just bought it, I'd get those guys to remedy the problem.


----------



## AltheaR (Mar 16, 2012)

The Mahindra pickup, imaginatively known as the Pik-Up, has been something of a press darling for some time. For good reason,it would have been affordable and gotten good gas mileage and been a brand new entry into the light pickup segment, which is all but forgotten by most automakers. It doesn't look likely to occur, as the business no longer has a distributor in the States. However, it isn't likely to take place, as the agreement between Mahindra and Global Vehicles, the business that was to act as the U.S.-based provider for Mahindra, has been scuttled. You could want an auto loan refinance if you need a lower payment on your car.


----------

